
Coronavirus impact: China’s mobile base decreases by 19.6mn - Ballu
https://www.digianalysys.com/coronavirus-impact-chinas-mobile-base-decreases-by-19-6-mn/
======
kemonocode
That's very strange, out of all things being affected by the pandemic, the
mobile subscriber base would be right at the bottom. If anything, I'd have
expected it to increase as members from rural communities who would otherwise
not bother with a mobile phone would decide to take the plunge in order to
keep in touch with quarantined loved ones or to manage things they'd have done
in person otherwise.

EDIT: It just occurred to me the decrease may be linked to mobile phone farms
for clicks/engagement/app installs and how their profitability may have taken
a dive.

~~~
yorwba
You don't need a mobile subscription to use a phone if you're mostly stuck at
home and have WiFi.

------
xenonite
Difficult to speculate. Maybe there were less travelers flocking to China?
Maybe there were less phones manufactured and tested in the factories?

